# Victoria Day on Monday May 23 2022



## GoneFishin (May 23, 2022)

*Victoria Day on Monday May 23*.

The fireworks at Ashbridges Bay have been on hold since 2019 but will return Monday starting at 10 p.m.

Here is what is open and closed:

OPEN

– The Royal Ontario Museum
– The Art Gallery of Ontario
– The Toronto Zoo
– The CN Tower
– The Ontario Science Centre
– Canada’s Wonderland
– Ripley’s Aquarium of Canada
– The Hockey Hall of Fame
– Select The Beer Store locations
– JUNIOR — Toronto’s International Childrenfest at Harbourfront Centre
– Centreville Amusement Park
– Little Canada — miniature landmarks of Toronto at Yonge Dundas Square

CLOSED

– Banks
– Government offices
– Libraries
– No mail delivery
– Most grocery stores
– The LBCO (some)


----------



## MickaC (May 23, 2022)

To all fellow Canadians. ENJOY your Day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2022)

Enjoy your Victoria Day or National Patriots Day holiday weekend!


----------



## GoneFishin (May 23, 2022)

Canada’s Wonderland Victoria Day Fireworks 2022





Victoria Day Fireworks 2019 @ Canada’s Wonderland


----------



## Lee (May 23, 2022)

I have to say that one thing I do not enjoy were the fireworks that went on till way past midnight last night. And they are now allowed in the community but some choose to ignore the rules. Poor kitty was terrified.

Most stores are open here, guess they don't figure the employees need a holiday, It never used to be like that, it was a holiday for all.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 23, 2022)

Lee said:


> I have to say that one thing I do not enjoy were the fireworks that went on till way past midnight last night. And they are now allowed in the community but some choose to ignore the rules. Poor kitty was terrified.
> 
> *Most stores are open here*, guess they don't figure the employees need a holiday, It never used to be like that, it was a holiday for all.


Same here.

I remember back when stores closed on Sundays and Holidays but not anymore.


----------



## Lee (May 23, 2022)

A lot of the smaller mom and pop stores now take Sunday and Monday off. They need a two day break.


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2022)

I'm surprised to be getting an Amazon delivery today.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2022)

BC - most of our large stores are open, may have shortened hours.  Small places are most likely closed.  Doctor’s offices closed.  Any government offices are closed.

Liquor & marijuana stores are private so all are open.  

The corner stores take advantage of increased sales.  Their staff are paid 1.5x the hourly rate.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2022)

I posted this in Meanderer’s humor thread about Queen Victoria.



Jules said:


> In Canada the 24th of May weekend, aka Victoria Day, is a celebration of her birthday so we have a holiday today.
> 
> As kids we said,
> “24th of May,
> ...


----------



## Packerjohn (May 23, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I'm surprised to be getting an Amazon delivery today.


In the bible, it says, "There will be no rest for the evil."  Oh yes, Amazon never sleeps.  It's all about the money, the beautiful money and the more, the better.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 23, 2022)

This is all very nice but for some reason I am surprised that we are still allowed to celebrate Victoria Day.  It must make our politically correct elements lose some sleep.  We have changed many names that deal with our history to some aborginal words that I sure find rather difficult to pronounce.  We try to please everyone here and end up pleasing few.  The word, "Christmas" has now become a "mid winter festival" and Easter has become a "spring festival."  Several statues of our historical figures have been turned over or had red paint poured on it in protest that they were "bad" people. 

There is a segment of our society that refuses to accept our history.  They refuse to understand that there were different value in the days of long ago and that things were done differently.  Instead, they try to rewrite history to show that we were some sort of "wonderful, goody, goody, 2 shoes society where love and goodness flowed along all the rivers of the nations.  They cannot accept the values of the old days but insist on rewriting history so that their values have always been in this country.  Sounds, to me, like a really big croak of something awful smelly!

Anyway, fellow Canucks!  Happy Victoria Day! (while we are still allowed to say it and to celebrate).


----------



## GoneFishin (May 24, 2022)

*Over The Long weekend 19 charged, including 10 minors, after violent night at Toronto beach*

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/19-charg...fter-violent-night-at-toronto-beach-1.5915138


----------



## GoneFishin (May 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> This is all very nice but for some reason I am surprised that we are still allowed to celebrate Victoria Day.  It must make our politically correct elements lose some sleep.  We have changed many names that deal with our history to some aborginal words that I sure find rather difficult to pronounce.  We try to please everyone here and end up pleasing few.  The word, "Christmas" has now become a "mid winter festival" and Easter has become a "spring festival."  Several statues of our historical figures have been turned over or had red paint poured on it in protest that they were "bad" people.
> 
> There is a segment of our society that refuses to accept our history.  They refuse to understand that there were different value in the days of long ago and that things were done differently.  Instead, they try to rewrite history to show that we were some sort of "wonderful, goody, goody, 2 shoes society where love and goodness flowed along all the rivers of the nations.  They cannot accept the values of the old days but insist on rewriting history so that their values have always been in this country.  Sounds, to me, like a really big croak of something awful smelly!
> 
> Anyway, fellow Canucks!  Happy Victoria Day! (while we are still allowed to say it and to celebrate).


Well said


----------



## jimintoronto (May 26, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> *Over The Long weekend 19 charged, including 10 minors, after violent night at Toronto beach*
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/19-charg...fter-violent-night-at-toronto-beach-1.5915138


I think that the Provincial Government may introduce a bill to stop the sales of fireworks to the public soon. Or they may simply modify the current legislation to cancel public sales. I would welcome such a change . JimB.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I think that the Provincial Government may introduce a bill to stop the sales of fireworks to the public soon. Or they may simply modify the current legislation to cancel public sales. I would welcome such a change . JimB.


Yep, I can see that happening too.


----------

